

Stephen Hawking’s World Cup Study [pdf] - oxama
http://blog.paddypower.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/hawking-report_WC2014.pdf

======
b_emery
I'm guessing this is not from 'Brief History of Time' Stephen Hawking.

~~~
chestnut-tree
It is indeed the same Stephen Hawking

[http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/may/28/stephen-
hawki...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/may/28/stephen-hawking-
formulae-england-world-cup-success)

------
oxama
Really interesting! He based his studies on statistical data that doesn't
change with time! The physical strength and aptitudes of a certain race is
time constant!

